
Ask HN: Does anyone still hire “Junior Engineers”? - aphextron
I remember this being a pretty common title in job postings ~5 years ago. It seems the only thing anyone is looking for is &quot;senior&quot; devs now.
======
2squirrels
Been teaching myself to code for the last few months and have noticed the same
thing. It is hard to develop skills on small projects and being a part of a
bigger one in any capacity is what I was aiming for, so I check periodically.
3-5 years experience seems to be the norm. I know this is only a guideline for
the ‘ideal candidate’ but still, I would just be floundering their
expectations.

